# Eastern Arc



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I just had the switch over from 110, 119, 61.5 to the EA.

The story I heard from the Installer is that starting in June E* is going to start changing everybody over to the EA in this area.

I don't know how reliable that info is, however he seemed sure of it. When I showed him the new HD channels that are available with the EA is when he said that explains why they they are going to start changing over.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

While I don't have any info specific to your area, it's clear that Dish's future is going to involve all subscribers being either fully Western Arc or fully Eastern Arc, with no more mixed-Arc setups, and that most areas in the East that were originally installed on what is now the Western Arc will be migrated to Eastern Arc. Again, I can't speak to any specific timelines, but the overall plan is clear.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

Just got on the EA today, all of my locals are on the WA,  The reps told me that they are migrating the locals to EA because of so many LOS issues, like I had. Johnstown/Altoona local.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dicx said:


> Just got on the EA today, all of my locals are on the WA,  The reps told me that they are migrating the locals to EA because of so many LOS issues, like I had. Johnstown/Altoona local.


While it's a pain not to have your locals right now, you'll be much happier in the long run that you got set up for EA from the beginning.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> While it's a pain not to have your locals right now, you'll be much happier in the long run that you got set up for EA from the beginning.


I sure hope you're right  Dish granted me a hybrid setup but the tech couldn't do it with a DP44 switch because the locals in SD were across 2 satellites making a total of 5 it would have to cover. He said the switch only held 4. Now it is a wait and see game.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Dicx said:


> I sure hope you're right  Dish granted me a hybrid setup but the tech couldn't do it with a DP44 switch because the locals in SD were across 2 satellites making a total of 5 it would have to cover. He said the switch only held 4. Now it is a wait and see game.


Here is he 5 sat setup http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2456758&postcount=14
one difference is - EACH sat input of your receiver/DVR where you wish to watch locals MUST have DP21 switch.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

The biggest problem I had with going to the EA from 110,119,61.5 was the extra HD channels have caused me to find things I wanted on the new channels to record and now I'm down under 2 hours free space.

Of course once the networks go into reruns it won't matter. I find almost nothing worth watching as a rerun unless I missed it before for some reason.

It might be time to run out and buy that WD 1TB for $99 move some things off the internal drive.

Decisions, decisions, decisions


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

So if I live in Miami, FL and getting the 110,119,129 sats, when DISH moves my locals to the EA....I am screwed..right.

Why would DISH put me in the WA when I live in Miami....:nono2:

kcolg30 does not understand this SAT stuff...:nono:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

It won't be an overnight switch with no warning. You can rest easy for awhile.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kcolg30 said:


> So if I live in Miami, FL and getting the 110,119,129 sats, when DISH moves my locals to the EA....I am screwed..right.


There is no guarantee that DISH will ever move your locals off of WA. Just because a city is in the eastern part of the country doesn't mean it is forced to eastern arc. If they removed all the eastern markets from western arc it would just be a waste of spotbeam space.

I wouldn't worry about a move.


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

question? i live in southwest michigan close to toledo ohio,would that be considered eastern arc? regards


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bills said:


> question? i live in southwest michigan close to toledo ohio,would that be considered eastern arc? regards


If you get Toledo locals you are on Western Arc. Detroit locals are on both arcs.


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

James Long said:


> If you get Toledo locals you are on Western Arc. Detroit locals are on both arcs.


thank you..regards


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

bills said:


> question? i live in southwest michigan close to toledo ohio,would that be considered eastern arc? regards


I am confused as to how any part of southwest michigan is close to toledo?

I am in southwest michigan and toledo is 3 hours away.

You should be in the kazoo/G.R. dma

If you are in central lower mich, then you would be in the lansing dma

Both of the above are in the EA.

The bird your locals are on in Hd dictate your arc: 61.5 for you, hence your eastern arc.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Part of SW Michigan is in the South Bend, Indiana market.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

lionsrule said:


> The bird your locals are on in Hd dictate your arc: 61.5 for you, hence your eastern arc.


A bit of an oversimplification, as it's not always so cut-and-dried. For example, my HD locals are on 61.5, yet my market is classified as Western Arc (my SD locals are on 110 and 119, which is important since only half of the locals are in HD, if you want any of the SD-only locals, you can't get them with an Eastern Arc dish.)

Now, that being said, my market was recently announced that it is moving to Eastern Arc, so they are attempting to normalize some of the orphan child markets, but who knows when that will actually happen?

While having everybody on a pure Eastern or Western Arc setup appears to be their goal, they aren't there yet, and there are exceptions to just about every rule.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ShapeShifter said:


> Now, that being said, my market was recently announced that it is moving to Eastern Arc, so they are attempting to normalize some of the orphan child markets, but who knows when that will actually happen?


The nine Buffalo, NY, locals are available on 61.5 (with WPXJ using the ION feed on 72.7). You could cut 110 and have all of your local channels from 61.5.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

James Long said:


> The nine Buffalo, NY, locals are available on 61.5 (with WPXJ using the ION feed on 72.7). You could cut 110 and have all of your local channels from 61.5.


Interesting. I've been following the uplink reports here and on another site since it was announced that Buffalo would eventually become true EA, and I didn't see those changes. The EKB 61.5 channel list seems out of date, as it only holds the 5 HD stations this area has had for a long time. But on another site, their list shows 8 of the nine stations you mention, with three of them being SD -- I don't recall seeing those go active in the uplink reports (but with so many recent changes centered around 119 it would be easy to miss.) Also, that other list shows one of the newer channels as SD, but I'm actually getting it in HD from 61.5 and SD from 110?

Looking on my receiver at the SD only channels, they are still shown as coming from 110. (Perhaps 110 is taking priority, even though it's on both birds?) But with them on 61.5 now, even though it's not official yet, I guess that means I could go ahead and move now to a pure EA setup with a 1000.4? (I have all MPEG4 equipment.)

But that still doesn't change the fact that there are DMAs with their locals on 61.5, which are still officially part of the Western Arc according to the DMA lookup tool which still says "Western Arc DMA, You may use both MPEG2 and MPEG 4 Equipment. Buffalo NY"


----------



## bosox (Feb 3, 2008)

I am scheduled to have the EA changeover tomorrow. The interesting thing is that the CSR told me that this changeover is for customer with HD receivers only and that even though I had a mix of legacy and HD receivers, that they "would make an exception" for me.

Any thoughts as to what I can expect?!?!


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

bosox said:


> I am scheduled to have the EA changeover tomorrow. The interesting thing is that the CSR told me that this changeover is for customer with HD receivers only and that even though I had a mix of legacy and HD receivers, that they "would make an exception" for me.
> 
> Any thoughts as to what I can expect?!?!


Your legacy equipment will be getting replaced.


----------



## sixbears (Jan 19, 2005)

ShapeShifter said:


> But with them on 61.5 now, even though it's not official yet, I guess that means I could go ahead and move now to a pure EA setup with a 1000.4? (I have all MPEG4 equipment.)
> QUOTE]
> 
> I am in the Buffalo DMA and I had them change me to EA last week. I went from 3 dishes to 1.


----------



## bill-e (Apr 14, 2006)

I experience signal loss from rain and snow much, much more often then when I had 110,119,61.5. For 5 years my signal was rock solid. Now with the EA I experience rain loss often (61.5=29, 72=35 and 77=50 signal strength which installer said was good for my area) and because of the larger more upward pointing dish 1000, snow clings like crazy to it. I'm going to have to do something about that before next winter.

If it wasn't for the fact that I wanted some of the new HD channels, I'd prefer to go back to my old setup (which is still installed).


----------



## kalone (May 6, 2010)

I have had E* since April. The dish store told me that the only way they could install WA was if EA was blocked by trees etc. He said that if they had to put me on the WA, they would have to send an email and get permission and that would take a few days. Here they only offer EA to most customers.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

bill-e said:


> I experience signal loss from rain and snow much, much more often then when I had 110,119,61.5. For 5 years my signal was rock solid. Now with the EA I experience rain loss often (61.5=29, 72=35 and 77=50 signal strength which installer said was good for my area) and because of the larger more upward pointing dish 1000, snow clings like crazy to it. I'm going to have to do something about that before next winter.
> 
> If it wasn't for the fact that I wanted some of the new HD channels, I'd prefer to go back to my old setup (which is still installed).


Bill, I work for Dish Network Service here in NH. Your signal strengths are not good for this area. Call Tech Support, tell them what your signals are, and we'll get someone back there. It's not an EA problem, it's a sloppy installer problem (as much as I hate to admit it). And as far as snow buildup goes, hot tap water in a Super Soaker 2000 works wonders (if you have kids, they'll be fighting over who gets to do that chore)!


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

greatwhitenorth said:


> And as far as snow buildup goes, hot tap water in a Super Soaker 2000 works wonders (if you have kids, they'll be fighting over who gets to do that chore)!


A friend heard that Pam works well to help the snow slide off. He now has a very sticky dish covered in dead bugs. That was not a good tip. Apparently if you live in bear country that also can make your dish seem to be a delicious treat.

I since heard what sounds like a better idea - apply ski wax to your dish. Anyone care to try it?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JWKessler said:


> A friend heard that Pam works well to help the snow slide off. He now has a very sticky dish covered in dead bugs. That was not a good tip. Apparently if you live in bear country that also can make your dish seem to be a delicious treat.
> 
> *I since heard what sounds like a better idea - apply ski wax to your dish.* Anyone care to try it?


Probably you're not aware - different ski wax require for each small range of outside temperature.
Would you do that accordingly with your dish ?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Come June, that's gonna be a gross, sticky mess.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

I too have a problem........I am a wa customer. My sd locals are on this set up, by my hd locals are on ea. I do not want a 2nd dish, but have been told that I can not change over to ea. Has this now been changed? Will I receive the same programing on ea as I do on wa??


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I used to sell a product called 'Accel', or 'Accell' a dry silicone-based aerosol sold by Certified Laboratories, Irving, TX. It goes on dry and makes for a very slick surface with no buildup or residue.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bnewt said:


> I too have a problem........I am a wa customer. My sd locals are on this set up, by my hd locals are on ea. I do not want a 2nd dish, but have been told that I can not change over to ea. Has this now been changed? Will I receive the same programing on ea as I do on wa??


As long as you have one full arc (119-110-129 or 61.5-72.7-77) you should get all the national channels. But with your HD locals on EA should be an EA customer.

Are your HD locals available or just testing?


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

no, they have been available for about a year now. I have made several calls, but have been told that I could not be switched to ea. If I wasn't able to receive my locals ota, I would really be ticked off. But I hate paying for something that I am not getting.


----------



## habsfan66 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm in Vermont on the eastern arc and experience the same signal strength and rain/snow loss (and I can't even get 77, luckily I guess that's fairly common as they took everything off it). I've had installers/service people back quite a few times and they said it shouldn't be any problem (I always get that the number isn't important, you either get the signal or you don't.) I'd be curious to hear if you have any improvement if you have it checked out, hasn't worked for me. It's rained two days here so far in July, lost the signal both times. Starting to sound like those cable ads.



bill-e said:


> I experience signal loss from rain and snow much, much more often then when I had 110,119,61.5. For 5 years my signal was rock solid. Now with the EA I experience rain loss often (61.5=29, 72=35 and 77=50 signal strength which installer said was good for my area) and because of the larger more upward pointing dish 1000, snow clings like crazy to it. I'm going to have to do something about that before next winter.
> 
> If it wasn't for the fact that I wanted some of the new HD channels, I'd prefer to go back to my old setup (which is still installed).


----------



## javacat_paul (Jul 30, 2010)

I have read LOTS and I think I now have a plan, I'd appreciate confirmation that I am on the right track - Thanks in Advance.

FWIW, I've been w/ Dish for over 20 years. I know, they don't care!

Currently, I am an ANNUAL SUBSCRIBER; I have paid up front for the whole year (thru MAR 2011). I own/installed all my own equipment, a 311 receiver and a (legacy) Dish 500 SLNBF setup (to 110/119, using a sw21 to the 311). I use ONE TV only. I get the AT200 package, plus 2 premiums, but no locals (my OTA is fine). I live in Bowie, MD, 15 miles east of Washington DC. My local market would be DC.

To get HD my plan is as follows:

Purchase a 211K and a 1000.4 for about $200 total. Do the install myself.
Then call Dish to deactivate the 311, activate the 211K, and pay Dish the $99 HD for Life fee. That should be all the fees, and no additional monthly charges. [So, $300 total plus my labor. AFAIK, if I used the Dish'n It Up promotion I'd pay $99 install for a wing dish to 61.5, and $99 for HD for Life, but also have a 2 year commitment. Since I'm a pre-paid annual subscriber the CS Reps have a real hard time figuring out how to do this!].

From what I've read, the 1000.4 is the way to go for future-proofing, NOT a 1000.2 (the 129 sat may not be too good for my location). Also, I think it would (still) be a single wire install, from Port 1 of the 1000.4 straight down to the 211k, no switches. Plus adding a second receiver in the future is just another single wire run from Port 2 or 3. IE, no wiring changes in the house.

The EA sats are at a steeper elevation angle (45 vs. 30), which means higher up (right?), so issues w/ trees should be better, yes? The 1000.4 does have side support struts, so 4x4 post mounting is out, but roof mount should be ok. I should get stronger signals via the EA too, right?

---

I know I could save the cost of the 1000.4 by just ADDING a wing to 61.5 and using another sw21 to combine it w/ the Dish500, but it's not much of a savings really. Unfortunately I junked my old dish300 antenna ages ago thinking it was worthless. oh well...

Thanks for any feedback,
Paul.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I think it shows that you did your reading and I would agree 100% with your plan.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

javacat_paul said:


> FWIW, I've been w/ Dish for over 20 years. I know, they don't care!


DISH launched their first satellite in 1995 and transmitted to their first customer in 1996 ... 14 years ago.



> Also, I think it would (still) be a single wire install, from Port 1 of the 1000.4 straight down to the 211k, no switches. Plus adding a second receiver in the future is just another single wire run from Port 2 or 3. IE, no wiring changes in the house.


Correct on that. You could also connect a dual tuner receiver on a single wire if you wanted to.



> The EA sats are at a steeper elevation angle (45 vs. 30), which means higher up (right?), so issues w/ trees should be better, yes? The 1000.4 does have side support struts, so 4x4 post mounting is out, but roof mount should be ok. I should get stronger signals via the EA too, right?


From your general location, yes. Higher up should help you clear trees easier. Although doing site surveys from thousands of miles away is risky. The struts are optional. I'd use them if my DISH were in the wind.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

javacat_paul said:


> I have read LOTS and I think I now have a plan, I'd appreciate confirmation that I am on the right track


Clearly, you have read lots and must already be aware that you can add an external USB drive to the 211 to make it into a DVR, but not have to pay the $6 DVR fee. The one time $40 fee plus the cost of the drive should be considered as part of your plan. *IF* you were planning on making it a DVR and would be using it to record OTA locals, you might alter your plan to at least subscribe to locals to get the OTA channels to appear in the guide with program info.

There are plenty of legitimate reasons to purchase the equipment and install yourself and/or avoid any commitment. An annual sub saves you one month of AT200 (well, $50 of the $54 monthly fee) and makes locals be optional for you (you'd pay $5.99 / month for them now if you chose to do so). It also produced a fair amount of grief for me about what could and couldn't happen because I was annual.

I'd suggest you consider (I can take rejection ) asking a CSR what the cost to you would be to DIU a 211k. My GUESS is $100 covers the receiver, 1000.4, and the installer's labor. You wouldn't be able to install yourself and you'd have a 24 month commitment. I'd use that commit to cover both the DIU and HD for life. You can't do that with an annual sub so the annual cost goes from 11 * $50 to 12 * $54.99 (locals are no longer optional). You also don't lock the price for 12 months. That is $110 more / year than you now pay but is at least $200 less if initial outlay (ASSUMES you'd purchase the external drive if you purchase the 211). But it gives you sat locals and OTA locals with Guide info - that would allow you to record one of each to be watched when convenient for you instead of when the networks pick the same time for both shows.

If you aren't planning to make it a DVR with an external drive, you shouldn't have read this far.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

javacat_paul said:


> Currently, I am an ANNUAL SUBSCRIBER.
> 
> To get HD my plan is as follows:
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that Free HD For Life is *NOT* available to annual subscribers. I recommend checking on that ahead of time.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

BattleZone said:


> I'm pretty sure that Free HD For Life is *NOT* available to annual subscribers. I recommend checking on that ahead of time.


Good point! I had used annual since '97 until last Aug. It was a good deal, but there was always some promotion that was problematic because I didn't pay monthly. I went back to annual in late Feb, but they added $9/month for a 722 as the only receiver on the account because I didn't have a monthly ATxxx package that includes the 1st receiver. I threw in the towel on annual. That got me Free HD for Life without $100 or a commitment when it was introduced, but I'm told that would go away if I returned to annual. And I'd have to do the $100/commit to get it back if I should return to monthly.

Adding the $10/month for HD would get additional channels, but would cost more / year than a DIU and subscribing to AT200 (with locals) - and avoids initial $ outlay.


----------



## javacat_paul (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, that was fast, you guys are great! Thanks for all the feedback.

I guess 1995 is only 15 years, seems longer tho... ;-) I've been with them from the start. I've always done the annual thing, but it has caused headaches whenever I talk w/ a CSR. I also still have the SuperStations package, grand-fathered in.

I did not know they wouldn't allow HD for Life w/ an Annual, I will double check on that.

A neighbor has a single lnb direct-tv dish he'll give me, so with a SW21X switch I could just add in 61.5 to what I've got and save on the 1000.4. But for $89+sh might as well go modern. BTW, will a 211K even support legacy switches like the SW21?

I did know about the External HardDrive DVR option w/ the 211K, figured that too was future proofing. Question: the 211K has a coax input for a rooftop antenna to grab OTA DTV; are those integrated into the guide, and can be recorded, or only the "locals" that come down off the sat? That's pretty cool.

Also, are all 211K's sold today the "Circle A" variety, usable w/ the EA? My 311 has a purple smart card, could it be swapped in if necessary?

Finally, all those issues with the 211/211k from back in 2006-2008, they are all cleared up now, right? No nightly reboots, regular hangs, etc.? How about the 612, I've read LOTS of bad things about it, but they are from years ago.

Thanks again,
Paul


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

javacat_paul said:


> I did not know they wouldn't allow HD for Life w/ an Annual, I will double check on that.


You don't really need to; they're not supplying HD Free for Life to annual customers. A lot of people are complaining about that.



javacat_paul said:


> A neighbor has a single lnb direct-tv dish he'll give me, so with a SW21X switch I could just add in 61.5 to what I've got and save on the 1000.4. But for $89+sh might as well go modern. BTW, will a 211K even support legacy switches like the SW21?


Someone else can correct me, but you have to have either all DPP or all legacy. You can't mix them.



javacat_paul said:


> I did know about the External HardDrive DVR option w/ the 211K, figured that too was future proofing. Question: the 211K has a coax input for a rooftop antenna to grab OTA DTV; are those integrated into the guide, and can be recorded, or only the "locals" that come down off the sat? That's pretty cool.
> 
> Also, are all 211K's sold today the "Circle A" variety, usable w/ the EA? My 311 has a purple smart card, could it be swapped in if necessary?
> 
> Finally, all those issues with the 211/211k from back in 2006-2008, they are all cleared up now, right? No nightly reboots, regular hangs, etc.? How about the 612, I've read LOTS of bad things about it, but they are from years ago.


The 211k with the DVR enabled can record whatever it finds on the OTA tuner. Frustratingly I can't get any signal on mine, but I'm not entirely surprised about that. All 211ks are MPEG4 for Eastern Arc and I haven't had any issues with mine rebooting or overheating or hanging or anything. I love it as my bedroom receiver.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

lionsrule said:


> I am confused as to how any part of southwest michigan is close to toledo?
> 
> I am in southwest michigan and toledo is 3 hours away.
> 
> ...


:lol:
I make the same mistake all the time. It's a point-of-view thing. The poster bills lists "tecumseh michigan" as his location. If I recall Tecumseh is one of the first exits on I-75 as you enter Michigan from *northwest Ohio*. I bet "bills" is originally from Ohio where that area is indeed "western" from an Ohio viewpoint.

You have to change your mental compass when you cross a state line, in this case from northwest (Ohio) to southeast (Michigan). After years of traveling up to Michigan it still seems strange to me to think you are in the "eastern" part of the state when you are in Detroit. A similar thing happened to me when I drove to Toronto. I kept referring to the Lake Ontario shoreline as being "north" (I'm from Cleveland where Lake Erie is north). Had I gotten onto a highway with a "north" designation in Toronto I'd be getting farther form the lake and deeper into "the Great White North"


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Michael P said:


> :lol:
> I make the same mistake all the time. It's a point-of-view thing. The poster bills lists "tecumseh michigan" as his location. If I recall Tecumseh is one of the first exits on I-75 as you enter Michigan from *northwest Ohio*. I bet "bills" is originally from Ohio where that area is indeed "western" from an Ohio viewpoint.


I got it confused with Tekonsha which is over by Coldwater. Tecumseh is just north of Adrian, southwest of Ann Arbor.
http://www.mytecumseh.org/sec-community/maps/maps.html


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

James Long said:


> I got it confused with Tekonsha which is over by Coldwater. Tecumseh is just north of Adrian, southwest of Ann Arbor.
> http://www.mytecumseh.org/sec-community/maps/maps.html


And I confused "Tecumseh" with "Temperance", which is the 2nd town north of the Ohio border near I-75. At least they both began with "T"


----------



## javacat_paul (Jul 30, 2010)

Just a quick confirmation, I will be able to point the 1000.4 dish "by hand" won't I? I do NOT have a sat-buddy or anything else, just the receiver itself w/ its "Point Dish" Screen and tone. It can be done, right? From what I read I WILL need to connect the receiver to port 1 to provide power to the switch, but beyond that it's straight forward.

Thanks
-=Paul=-


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

I currently have EA setup in Johnstown/Altoona DMA. I lost my locals going with this setup but I kept the newest programming (HD). Dish came today to help my 89 year old Grandmother get setup with HD and she also had no LOS for Western Arc. The installer proposed an EA setup but she also would lose her locals.

The installer checked with his Supervisors and they said that this Wed. 8/11 Pittsburgh locals will be lit up on EA. Has anyone heard anything to give truth to this statement?

Will Dish let me have Pitt locals over Johnstown/Altoona since I can not get them?

Thanks for any reply


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Dicx said:


> Will Dish let me have Pitt locals over Johnstown/Altoona since I can not get them?
> 
> Thanks for any reply


Nope. You're in Johnstown/Altoona. Those are the locals you get.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

However, You could have a single slot dish installed for your locals to go with your 1000.4


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

anyone that has switched from western arc to eastern arc..........how does the picture quality compare??? I have read that the mpeg4 picture quality is better


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

bnewt said:


> anyone that has switched from western arc to eastern arc..........how does the picture quality compare??? I have read that the mpeg4 picture quality is better


All HD is MPEG-4. The SD files will be much smaller, which is good I guess, but 500GB of any SD is a LOT of shows!


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Bigg said:


> All HD is MPEG-4. The SD files will be much smaller, which is good I guess, but 500GB of any SD is a LOT of shows!


How about the SD programming??? Is it any sharper on ea? I thought that I read that it was.


----------



## cloudy (Aug 15, 2010)

Maybe I haven't read far enough into the forums, but what's up exactly with the EA?
Some posts sound like the whole country will be EA, and others sound like it'll be half and half between EA and WA.
I live in MN (55398). I just assumed I'd always have to be on the WA, but they are upgrading my receivers next week, and switching me over to the EA.
My dish currently points ssw. what direction will it be pointing with EA? They never even bothered asking me if I'd have LOS problems.
Is the EA using the newest launched satellites?
Are they doing all of this because of the age of the 129 satellite?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

cloudy said:


> Maybe I haven't read far enough into the forums, but what's up exactly with the EA?
> Some posts sound like the whole country will be EA, and others sound like it'll be half and half between EA and WA.
> I live in MN (55398). I just assumed I'd always have to be on the WA, but they are upgrading my receivers next week, and switching me over to the EA.
> My dish currently points ssw. what direction will it be pointing with EA? They never even bothered asking me if I'd have LOS problems.
> ...


Half the country can easily see "Eastern Arc" ... and for markets that don't fit on "Western Arc" or can't easily see 129 it is an option for DISH.

With EA your dish will be pointing southeast.

The satellites on WA are fine ... the one at 119 was launched earlier this year and the ones at 110 and 129 are not old at all. Eastern Arc is behind on satellite age with E15 finally replacing E3 at 61.5 earlier this month. But the satellite at 72.7 is also fairly new. Only the locals satellites at 61.5 and 77 are "due for replacement". (E12 at 61.5 was launched in 2003 and will have a replacement launched in a couple of years. The replacement satellite for 77 is due to launch late next year.)


----------

